

JavaScript Library for Objective Sound Programming - matsuu
http://mohayonao.github.com/timbre/

======
gosub

        T("+", T("*", c_env = T("adsr", 20, 1740, 0.5),
                           T("+", c1 = T("konami"),
                                  c2 = T("konami"),
                                  c3 = T("konami"))),
                    T("*", b_env = T("adsr", 0, 220),
                           b0 = T("pulse"))).play();
    

This is what happens when your programming language does not let you
specialize math operations, or you lack a decent macro system.

~~~
VMG
Not necessarily. You could write nice libraries utilizing the object notation
and method chaining, just look at jQuery.

------
fruchtose
Awesome examples. It would be nice to get support for formats besides WAV, but
that's future work. Is MP3 decoding proprietary, or just encoding?

~~~
md224
<http://jsmad.org>

~~~
gliese1337
To expand a bit: mp3 decoding in JavaScript has been done, and it works pretty
well, but not perfectly / not on all files. I've used it and stuff derived
from it with quite satisfactory results in situations where I can control all
of the inputs it will be used with. Adding basic support for mp3 decoding to
this could be just a matter of integrating JSMad, if that's the way they felt
like going about it, but adding really robust, efficient, gonna work all the
time support would require a significant investment of additional effort.

I don't know what the state of the art is for mp3 _en_ coding in JavaScript,
if there is one.

------
burnvictim
This is super cool! Is HTML5 audio in a pretty decent state at this point as
far as reliability?

------
smagch
I was thrilled when Flash had sound api quite a long time ago.

I'm now much more thrilled to see this. A lot of nerdy people will publish
free open source synthesizer over the next few years.

We need javascript plugin interface like VST.

~~~
liamja
Reaper supports plugins written in JS

<http://www.reaper.fm/technical.php>

------
epaik
Wow, I'm seriously impressed.

I'm inspired to make a game using this library I think!

------
wcarss
This is insanely cool.

------
mahmud
Beautiful.

------
koglerjs
Excellent. I will definitely use this. In fact, I'm commenting largely to
bookmark this.

~~~
delinka
When you upvote a headline, it'll show up in your "saved stories" in your
profile. Excellent bookmarking method.

~~~
koglerjs
HN is the only place I know that downvotes for ignorance. Is my comment really
more irritating than the other comments that are one-word compliments?

